# first aid kit



## Hillsvale (Jan 23, 2011)

So we just picked up two bred katahdin ewes.... due to lamb the end of April. In preparation for this and general care and maintenance, what do you have in your medical kits?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 23, 2011)

Ear tags and Iodine spray for the naval and thats it for us - oh plus the marigolds as that stuff always ends up on your fingers


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, the first-aid kit really depends on the person.  Bare minimum you should have 7% iodine.  You could also add things like Blue-Kote or some other wound spray, OB lube, a lamb puller (or you can use baling twine, or just your hands), ear tags and tagger, some method of docking/castrating (if you're going to do that), gauze for wounds, mineral oil, propylene glycol, etc.  

There've been lots of threads on first-aid kids especially in the goat section.  If you did a search for "first-aid" you'd probably find lots of good info!


----------

